
Open multple GNU Screen windows and keep some open once execution stops - basilgohar
https://blog.basilgohar.com/2020/01/31/gnu-screen-tip-1/
======
basilgohar
I editorialized my own blog post title to be more descriptive of what it's
about, because I think it's better for Hacker News than "GNU Screen Tip #1".

